# 2000mg sodium diet



## Ironbuilt (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone got any recipes for low sodium good tasting meals. ?  Looks like I need them per drs orders.  Thanks. :banghead::food-smiley-015:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 4, 2014)

Melbourne or Magnus. Get your ass on pinterest ib


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2014)

This has become a staple of mine for a quick high protein lunch,  and it's delicious. 
10-12oz lean ground buffalo or beef pattied and grilled
Smother with plain Greek yogurt,  Frank's hot sauce,  sliced tomatoes,  and lettuce.  
Under 400mg sodium


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yum!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll get you the recipe for this if it looks good to you.   It's a Vietnamese grilled chicken salad with nunc chaum sauce


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have more for ya


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok sendem. Lol. Poor buffalo.. is this gertrude from last season or did u lure in her sister with molassis covered hay again for a stab fest friday night?


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 5, 2014)

I second that for more recipe ideas. Im getting back on board this month.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok sendem. Lol. Poor buffalo.. is this gertrude from last season or did u lure in her sister with molassis covered hay again for a stab fest friday night?



Lol,  it his brother,  and no I didn't bait them. Where's the danger in that? :shooting1:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2014)

1500mg sodium diet now..  Basically none and should be a challenge as todays foods are full of it unless its fresh.


----------

